# are dental braces worth the money?



## indestructable (Jun 8, 2009)

i'm 20, never had them.

for those of you that did were you happy with the results?

or should i get a nose job instead?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Depends on what your teeth look like. And what your nose looks like!

I had braces and it was definitely a good idea.


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

I had braces from ages like 12-14. I dont really remember what my teeth were like before them, but now they are really straight and actually one feature I like about myself. So yeah Id say it was worth it. 

Having them in that time period along with all my other lovely traits at that age most likely contributed to my social awkwardness though lol. Picture a super skinny guy with glasses, horrible acne, and braces trying to fit in. =P


----------



## indestructable (Jun 8, 2009)

i have an overbite, my front teeth rest on my lips and it's very uncomfortable i try my best to hide it by not talking or smiling and because of that one would think my teeth are perfect but it's noticeable when i talk to people and there are times where i can't help but to smile and laugh and so im very self conscious of it.

i guess i'll get braces.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Really does depend on your teeth. I would be knows as Bugs Bunny if I did not have them so they were brilliant for me, I have perfect teeth now as a result. A lot of the time though they do not seem necessary, but dentists/orthodontists will try everything to make more money, but it's like everything.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I think they are worth every penny, but only at the end. I got braces when I was 21 (but not before 20 months of retainers and mouthpieces and elastics to prepare for the braces). My teeth were in poor shape. I finally got them off a couple of months before my 26th birthday, and to be honest, I hated every moment I had with my braces. But it was well worth it, and I couldn't be happier with my teeth. As far as I'm concerned, it's the best investment you could make on yourself; more than plastic surgery or liposuction, etc.

Also, my teeth are much cleaner, because when they were crooked, the toothbrush couldn't reach most places. I haven't got a cavity in 2 years!


----------



## indestructable (Jun 8, 2009)

Micronian said:


> I think they are worth every penny, but only at the end. I got braces when I was 21 (but not before 20 months of retainers and mouthpieces and elastics to prepare for the braces). My teeth were in poor shape. I finally got them off a couple of months before my 26th birthday, and to be honest, I hated every moment I had with my braces. But it was well worth it, and I couldn't be happier with my teeth. As far as I'm concerned, it's the best investment you could make on yourself; more than plastic surgery or liposuction, etc.
> 
> Also, my teeth are much cleaner, because when they were crooked, the toothbrush couldn't reach most places. I haven't got a cavity in 2 years!


was there a noticeable change in your face( mouth region) though?


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

It was a waste of money for me. The main purpose for them was to fix an overbite on my two bottom teeth. Well once they took the bottom retainer that was glued on the back of the bottom teeth the overbite returned a couple years after they took it off. My mother has the same overbite. It must of been a genetic thing. I hated all the time I had them. They were uncomfortable, and a pain to clean my teeth. I was always getting canker sores from them on the inside lip because they would constantly rub irritating that area. The braces was my moms stupid idea. She was scared that the Gulf War part one would become another Vietnam and they would reestablish the draft. She thought if I had braces it would get me out of it. I constantly argued with her that there was no way it would turn into another Vietnam. I told her the war would last a few weeks and would be over with, which I was correct.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Unless there is something causing a physical problem or something very unsightly that bothers you I think it's a waste. 

However if we are going between braces and nose jobs get braces. If for no other reason than nasal surgery is hell. Unless you breathe through your mouth most of the time now it will be bad. Some people have to be sedated when they wake up because they panic so much over not being able to breathe. The nurse that did my stepdad's surgery said she would never get surgery on her nose even if it was for health reasons. Plus having better teeth can help your health. Having a better looking nose not so much.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

DENTAL PLAN! Lisa needs braces.


----------



## indestructable (Jun 8, 2009)

copper said:


> It was a waste of money for me. The main purpose for them was to fix an overbite on my two bottom teeth. Well once they took the bottom retainer that was glued on the back of the bottom teeth the overbite returned a couple years after they took it off. My mother has the same overbite. It must of been a genetic thing. I hated all the time I had them. They were uncomfortable, and a pain to clean my teeth. I was always getting canker sores from them on the inside lip because they would constantly rub irritating that area. The braces was my moms stupid idea. She was scared that the Gulf War part one would become another Vietnam and they would reestablish the draft. She thought if I had braces it would get me out of it. I constantly argued with her that there was no way it would turn into another Vietnam. I told her the war would last a few weeks and would be over with, which I was correct.


you're suppose to wear your retainers after the post procedure from keeping it from going back to what it was.



> the bottom retainer that was glued


i think you mean braces because retainers are removable like a mouth guard.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Well I got them when I was 10.. I didn't have to pay anything.

They are deffo worth the money. My mouth was overcrowded so my teeth would of fallen out without them.

Some of my teeth have moved a bit. They told me to wear my retainer for 2-3 years, which I did.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Akane said:


> Unless there is something causing a physical problem or something very unsightly that bothers you I think it's a waste.
> 
> However if we are going between braces and nose jobs get braces. If for no other reason than nasal surgery is hell. Unless you breathe through your mouth most of the time now it will be bad. Some people have to be sedated when they wake up because they panic so much over not being able to breathe. *The nurse that did my stepdad's surgery said she would never get surgery on her nose even if it was for health reasons. * Plus having better teeth can help your health. Having a better looking nose not so much.


Are nurses doing surgery nowadays? Or was your statement not meant to be taken too literally...

As for the nose job, if you have difficulty breathing and have other symptoms (for example, a common one is sleep apnea which is quite bad for heart and lungs), then it would be helpful to have surgery done. 
Consider septoplasty instead of rhinoplasty. It is cheaper, much better tolerated with shorter recovery time, fewer risks. It will help you breaathe easier but won't change the outward appearance of your nose though. I am considerign it myself.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

indestructable said:


> i think you mean braces because retainers are removable like a mouth guard.


It was a wire strip that was glued on the back of the three front teeth after the braces were taken off. I had it on for the length of time the Orthodontist said it had to be on. So a couple of years after taking it off the overbite is returning.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had them for a year, but at the end of the year, the orthodontist wanted them on another six months. I had them taken off within four weeks. I was then put on a retainer - one of which I lost in the garbage at school accidentally. The new one gagged me because the palate went too far back on my mouth. The teeth really never reversed.
My problem was that I had the spacers on my back teeth (the metal rings) and they caused a cavity.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I had them for 3 years. They helped my overbite and crowding in my mouth - I had teeth growing up in my gums above the other teeth. As long as you wear your retainer after, your teeth will stay in the desired way. But really determining if braces are worth it depends on how bad your teeth look and how much it affects your self-image and/or physical health.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I had them during my teens for a couple of years on the NHS; no one noticed because I didn't talk anyway. I followed all the instructions, but my teeth have mostly returned to their previous positions, which means slightly gappy. Not worth it.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm 25 and just got braces on February 4th, little over a week ago. The first week is absolutely horrible; the throbbing pain doesnt seem to want to leave. After that, you hardly notice that they're on. 

Cleaning your teeth will take on an entirely new meaning for you; brush after every meal, constant "do-i-have-crap-in-my-braces" checks, etc. 

However I think its going to be worth it in the long term. I'm on a self improvement kick and my teeth are something I've always been very self conscious about, to the point where I'd never smile 'naturally' (showing teeth).

If you have questions feel free to ask me. I'm literally going through this as we speak 

Oh, and by the way: $4,000, all inclusive (all visits/checks/adjustments/retainers/replacements/etc)


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah I am happy with mine and glad I had mine done.
But....unfortunately after wearing retainers for like months/years I stopped wearing them (they got chewed by a puppy anyway lol) and unfortunately teeth seem to start moving extremely quickly.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am doing invisaligns and I have made quite a bit of progress since getting them last October. Great price, and whitening included.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

indestructable said:


> was there a noticeable change in your face( mouth region) though?


Yes! Well...noticeable enough for me and my family, anyways. The preliminary mouthpieces were meant to widen the top part of my mouth, so my cheeks now feel more lifted and less droopy. I used to have a little tiny depression on my left cheek. It looked kind of weird under certain lighting. It's gone now. Also, I breathe better out of my nose. Before, I would rely on my mouth for much of my breathing. The changes are subtle, but you will notice them.



sda0 said:


> I'm 25 and just got braces on February 4th, little over a week ago. The first week is absolutely horrible; the throbbing pain doesnt seem to want to leave. After that, you hardly notice that they're on.
> 
> Cleaning your teeth will take on an entirely new meaning for you; brush after every meal, constant "do-i-have-crap-in-my-braces" checks, etc.
> 
> ...


One thing I will say about braces...they teach you good brushing habits. Also, the temporary throbbing pain is something you will get used to for the life of your braces. I believe every month or so, you will have to get them re-tightened and it will throb--but it won't be as bad as the first time. I remember, right after I had my braces put on I had to go to a barbecue. My teeth felt so tender I couldn't bite through a hotdog! :roll


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Micronian said:


> I remember, right after I had my braces put on I had to go to a barbecue. My teeth felt so tender I couldn't bite through a hotdog! :roll


Oh man, I hear that. My Orthodontist's assistant told me to go eat something right after she put them on, because "You are not going to be able to eat anything in about 4 hours."

She was absolutely right. I popped an altoids mini mint in my mouth that night, and after a few minutes crunched down on it; oh dear god, the pain....

On the other hand, a few days of eating mashed potatoes and ice cream has its benefits :clap


----------



## person987 (Jan 22, 2010)

> One thing I will say about braces...they teach you good brushing habits. Also, the temporary throbbing pain is something you will get used to for the life of your braces.


I agree with all of this. You will never brush your teeth the same way again. I had braces; my teeth were particularly crooked, and I didn't really have a choice because I wouldn't have been able to clean them properly (some were rotated almost sideways due to overcrowding, and had to get several pulled). If you have issues that are not strictly aesthetic, then it's a good idea to get your teeth fixed simply so you don't end up in worse pain later on from cavities.

Even if it's just a matter of the visual aspect, I would still recommend braces. If the end result will make you feel more confident about yourself, and give you one less thing to worry about, then I don't see any down-side. Except for the discomfort, of course, but it's not severe.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

With Invisalign, any time you take the trays out and eat or drink something other than water you must thoroughly clean your teeth prior to putting them back in. It can be somewhat of a pain, but now I cannot imagine flossing after every meal. I have become amazing on my dental hygiene.


----------



## indestructable (Jun 8, 2009)

Micronian said:


> Yes! Well...noticeable enough for me and my family, anyways. The preliminary mouthpieces were meant to widen the top part of my mouth, so my cheeks now feel more lifted and less droopy. I used to have a little tiny depression on my left cheek. It looked kind of weird under certain lighting. It's gone now. Also, I breathe better out of my nose. Before, I would rely on my mouth for much of my breathing. The changes are subtle, but you will notice them.


and


> *sda0*


Can u answer this question. How long did it take for you to finally get your dental braces after the first consultation? i really don't like long waiting periods.

it's not possible to get it on the first day of the consultation huh?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Ugh. I have horrible teeth and really need braces. I guarantee that my teeth are worse than all you guys. The thing is, I feel as though if I get them, my self-consciousness will only get worse. People are only supposed to have braces in like 7th grade. Walking into college with braces that I'll have to have for the next 5 years? Holy god. :|And also, they will mess up my speech and my voice has always been something that I hated. And also... horrible phobia of dentists over here. Probably because my teeth are so crooked that whenever I went to the dentist it was so physically painful that I cried every time. Even nowadays.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

indestructable said:


> Can u answer this question. How long did it take for you to finally get your dental braces after the first consultation? i really don't like long waiting periods.
> 
> it's not possible to get it on the first day of the consultation huh?


Sure! Heres the general timeline:

- November, general dentist says to get a consultation from an orthodontist.
- Mid December, I get the consultation...he looks at my teeth, tells me about how long treatment will take, gives me some options and has me get some other things done (deep cleaning and cavity filling)
- Early January I have my records done (Records are photos of your teeth, x-rays, and the plaster cast of your teeth)
- Mid January, I come in for a treatment consultation (they show you the plaster cast, give you an idea of how they're going to proceed and what other work you might need, go over finances, etc)
- Feb 4th, got my top braces on

It was a bit of a process, but so far I think its worth it.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I have had mine on since Sept 07. I really should of had them when I was around 12/13, but we didn't bother because we thought they at the time, my teeth would grow in fine. I have noticed a lot of improvement so far, so I think it definitely worth it, especially if your teeth are something you maybe embarrassed about. I'll post a picture of what my teeth looked like before(the mold of them). Just have to wait until my sister comes back with her camera >_>


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> I have had mine on since Sept 07. I really should of had them when I was around 12/13, but we didn't bother because we thought they at the time, my teeth would grow in fine. I have noticed a lot of improvement so far, so I think it definitely worth it, especially if your teeth are something you maybe embarrassed about. I'll post a picture of what my teeth looked like before(the mold of them). Just have to wait until my sister comes back with her camera >_>


Bump and here are the pictures (don't mind my double joined thumb :b)


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I had a brace when I was 10 - 11. It moved my teeth, my orthodontist said I could stop wearing it, and my teeth returned to their earlier positions ie massive overbite. I was then offered an operation to break my jaw and move it forwards, which I refused - I wasn't that bothered by my overbite and breaking my jaw seemed a little drastic. I still have a huge overbite - it looks scary on X-ray, but not too bad when you meet me 

The brace was a total waste of time for me, but it depends on what you want it to do for you.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I had a really bad underbite and crooked teeth, and after five or six years of (excruciatingly painful) braces, the whole shape of my face was completely changed. I didn't really have a chin before I had braces. People need chins.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

sda0 said:


> Oh man, I hear that. My Orthodontist's assistant told me to go eat something right after she put them on, because "You are not going to be able to eat anything in about 4 hours."
> 
> She was absolutely right. I popped an altoids mini mint in my mouth that night, and after a few minutes crunched down on it; oh dear god, the pain....
> 
> On the other hand, a few days of eating mashed potatoes and ice cream has its benefits :clap


You have not known pain until you've endured 4 years of the Herbst appliance of death.










In addition to having my teeth forced into alignment, I had the added insane hurt of having my _jaw_ forced forward.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I had all kinds of crazy painful orthodontic appliances in my mouth from the age of 8 to 14, a lot of them, I don't even think I needed. I had headgear, which thankfully I only had to wear at night. Also, a palatal expander that I had to turn every night so it slowly widened the roof of my mouth, several sets of braces on my four top front teeth, a full set of braces, and different kinds of retainers, but the worst, *by far*, were the tongue tamers. They were little spurs on the back of my first four front teeth on the top and the bottom to correct my tongue thrust. The orthodontist told me that I would eventually stop getting sores on my tongue, but I never did. So I ended up having tender sores on my tongue for several years while these were in my mouth.








Just say no if your doctor tries to put these things in your mouth, all of that pain and they didn't even correct my tongue thrust. :no


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

I wouldn't pay for braces, i got them free though as i was in the UK.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I had braces from age 10-13 and have no regrets. I had a severe overbite before but now they are perfectly aligned. I also had to wear a head gear at night and rubber bands that I had to replace twice a day. I'm extremely self concious about my appearance as it is, if I still had bad teeth I would probably put a bag over my head when I go out in public.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

...


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I wouldn't mind some invisalines. I guess anything would be better than something like this, heh.


----------



## foremma (Feb 18, 2010)

Heck yes, braces are worth it. Nose job, no way!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> I had braces from age 10-13 and have no regrets.


Given my *EXTREME *dental phobia, there is no way I could have gotten braces. I certainly think I could have benefited from them, but it's rather late now at age 36 and my fear of dentists hasn't gone down any in the last quarter century.

It's also really easy to move teeth at a young age like 10-13. By my age they're more like set in concrete.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Depends on how messed up your teeth are. I never had really twisted teeth, but a large gap between my upper incisors. As a result, I only had to wear braces for a year in highschool. The sucky part, I was in band and was the only trumpet player. Talk about bruised lips, lol! If your teeth aren't that bad, then it's not worth it. You're better off having an "irregular" smile with white teeth and healthy gums.

As for rhinoplasty, only if you're really self-conscious about your nose. Don't just do it because you have the cash -- good surgeons are hard to find. You can't replace that which has been removed -- think Michael Jackson. If you do go that route, make sure your surgeon is state licensed and board certified. link


----------

